# Sexual desire during pregnancy



## Browneyedgurl020610 (Apr 18, 2012)

So I am 3 months pregnant and I have maybe had sex with hubby 3-4 times since I found out we were pregnant. I feel awful and I wish I wanted it more because I do miss the intimacy. He has been taking it very well (even though I know a lot of porn and masturbating is probably involved) I am so lucky he is understanding, it's just my main symptom is I am ALWAYS tired. I do work a lot so that doesn't help. I got lucky and had no morning sickness whatsoever. I just feel bad, and I know I will not feel sexy at ALL when I get bigger...anyone else have these problems?


----------



## H30 (Nov 23, 2013)

The first trimester sucks....I could have fallen asleep anywhere. But it does get better...I actually felt awesome during the 2nd trimester and part of 3rd. The body image issues didn't bother me and actually the sex was incredible...just have to get creative with positions when baby belly is in the way.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I guess I'm lucky that Mrs. Gray always gets more revved up during pregnancy. Tired as heck too, but always ready to go.

My advice is if you want to have more than one kid, don't make the foremost memory of this one being a sexual drought for your husband. For me it wasn't the pregnancy, it was the year to 18 months following birth that stands out for me as the drought.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

A co worker's gf wanted sex every day and multiple times each day. Then she got pregnant and wanted sex just as much!!! After she had the baby, a few months of no sex and now she wants it again.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> I guess I'm lucky that Mrs. Gray always gets more revved up during pregnancy. Tired as heck too, but always ready to go.
> 
> My advice is if you want to have more than one kid, don't make the foremost memory of this one being a sexual drought for your husband. For me it wasn't the pregnancy, it was the year to 18 months following birth that stands out for me as the drought.



Good point. Sexlessness is a great way to ensure your husband will not want to go down that road again.


----------



## Browneyedgurl020610 (Apr 18, 2012)

Good point actually on if I give him no sex he might not want another kid. I'll keep that in mind thanks. We always talked about having only 2, so we shall see how the first one pans out lol.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Before my first W ever became pregnant with our first, "doggy style" was not part of her repertoire because she said that she feared that it would hurt. So it was either good ol' vanilla "missionary" or "spooning" up until her middle pregnancy. 

When her "baby belly" finally got in the way, we resorted back to doggy and even "cowgirl" and she couldn't get enough of it! From that point on, I can't hardly think of a single time that we didn't end up finishing off that way!

And she came to dearly love it only after relinquishing her fear of it! In our case, pregnancy finally did pay off!*


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

I was fortunate because during my two pregnancies I was neither sick nor too , too tired with both 

If anything my sexual libido grew each passing month where it came to a point that Joe was afraid to make love during the latter parts of my term  i was able to convince him it was safe for the baby and was too frustrated too often .....


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

Browneyedgurl020610 said:


> So I am 3 months pregnant and I have maybe had sex with hubby 3-4 times since I found out we were pregnant. I feel awful and I wish I wanted it more because I do miss the intimacy. He has been taking it very well (even though I know a lot of porn and masturbating is probably involved) I am so lucky he is understanding, it's just my main symptom is I am ALWAYS tired. I do work a lot so that doesn't help. I got lucky and had no morning sickness whatsoever. I just feel bad, and I know I will not feel sexy at ALL when I get bigger...anyone else have these problems?


First trimester really does blow. A man cannot understand the sheer exhaustion. It is bone deep. It hurt. I fell asleep at the drop of a hat, 7pm every night and slept all the way through until morning. I cried a few times because I couldn't get up to do ANYTHING. 

Luckily, my husband knows I am not one to turn down sex lightly and I enjoy our sex life as much as he does. Don't skip on the kisses, the hugs, the affection, and the alternatives to PIV. 

I am pregnant with twins and on top of being considered high risk, I am puking all the time. I can't even bend over for a BJ. MY HUSBAND came up with the idea of me being his porn. Get naked, and let him touch anywhere he wants. As long as he doesn't bounce me around,I'm ok lol. You can help. It ends up being sexy and hot and different. 

It will pass. Maybe sooner, maybe later, but it WILL pass. In the meantime, show him affection and don't be afraid to ask for a little tender loving yourself. I bet he'd love that.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Good point. Sexlessness is a great way to ensure your husband will not want to go down that road again.


Yep. We have fewer kids than my wife wanted, and it can be traced EXACTLY to this. I told her as much at number 2, keep it up like you are and we won't have more.


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

larry.gray said:


> Yep. We have fewer kids than my wife wanted, and it can be traced EXACTLY to this. I told her as much at number 2, keep it up like you are and we won't have more.


Seeing lots of pictures in this thread.

I'm assuming Annie doesn't really look like a black Barbiedoll.

But I would like to know...

Is that johnny cash in your avatar, or are you a handsome ******, larry?


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Sandfly said:


> Is that johnny cash in your avatar, or are you a handsome ******, larry?


Just an average bloke.


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

Sandfly said:


> Seeing lots of pictures in this thread.
> 
> I'm assuming Annie doesn't really look like a black Barbiedoll.
> 
> ...


Please. That heifer ain't got nothing on me.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

We had children back to back, the boys are 11months and a week apart. Both pregnancies were sexless......as in as soon as the positive was read on the stick. Our second child was conceived the 1st time we did it once my wife fully recovered from the C-section.
Having more children is out of the question now. I will not go through that again.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

I was extremely tired and had morning noon and night sickness. But I still wanted it all the time. Got worse as pregnancy moved along. It becomes challenging when the belly gets in the way, though. I longed for that face to fact contact when all we could do was doggie.

More imporant will be after the baby, because you will look fine and ready to your H but your hormones might make you LD especially if you breastfeed. Eventhough I've been nursing for 3 months, in the last few days (weeks?) I have develop a case of LD. What helps me through this is to remember that men need sex to feel loved, and I know I want my H to feel how much I love him. I find that going through with it whether or want to or not, somewhere in the middle I am enjoying it anyway. So it's a win-win.


----------



## Browneyedgurl020610 (Apr 18, 2012)

Ok update update! I know this thread kind of died, so I just wanted to input some more.

Ok so I am now 6 1/2 months pregnant. Getting a little bit of a belly but not too big (thank god for not stuffing my face all the time lol) We still have sex occasionally, but now I'm finding it difficult or uncomfortable to have sex sometimes. I don't feel particularly sexy at times because I miss my flat belly (what woman wouldn't) even though my husband always tells me how beautiful I am and I know he is still wanting me. We do have shower sex, but I do miss the "bedroom" sex too. I love him so much and I can't wait to feel sexy again when having sex. Anyone else relate to this pregnancy sex? I keep reading about women who were always horny during their pregnancies and I'm just thinking to myself why couldn't that be me?? I guess I had to exchange no morning sickness for a low libido? ;/


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Browneyedgurl020610 said:


> Ok update update! I know this thread kind of died, so I just wanted to input some more.
> 
> Ok so I am now 6 1/2 months pregnant. Getting a little bit of a belly but not too big (thank god for not stuffing my face all the time lol) We still have sex occasionally, but now I'm finding it difficult or uncomfortable to have sex sometimes. I don't feel particularly sexy at times because I miss my flat belly (what woman wouldn't) even though my husband always tells me how beautiful I am and I know he is still wanting me. We do have shower sex, but I do miss the "bedroom" sex too. I love him so much and I can't wait to feel sexy again when having sex. Anyone else relate to this pregnancy sex? I keep reading about women who were always horny during their pregnancies and I'm just thinking to myself why couldn't that be me?? I guess I had to exchange no morning sickness for a low libido? ;/


Pregnancy was virtually the end of any kind of sex life between my wife and myself. That didn't really change for us until the children were grown.

I wish I could say something more helpful beyond a simple, "Don't let what happened to us happen to you."


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

Browneyedgurl020610 said:


> Ok update update! I know this thread kind of died, so I just wanted to input some more.
> 
> Ok so I am now 6 1/2 months pregnant. Getting a little bit of a belly but not too big (thank god for not stuffing my face all the time lol) We still have sex occasionally, but now I'm finding it difficult or uncomfortable to have sex sometimes. I don't feel particularly sexy at times because I miss my flat belly (what woman wouldn't) even though my husband always tells me how beautiful I am and I know he is still wanting me. We do have shower sex, but I do miss the "bedroom" sex too. I love him so much and I can't wait to feel sexy again when having sex. Anyone else relate to this pregnancy sex? I keep reading about women who were always horny during their pregnancies and I'm just thinking to myself why couldn't that be me?? I guess I had to exchange no morning sickness for a low libido? ;/


It's different for every women. Heck it can be different for every PREGNANCY! And of course, you can WANT the sex but be physically incapable. Don't try to fit yourself into other people's preconceived notions of pregnancy and hormones. Be affectionate and loving with your husband and be willing to meet his needs in other ways. 



ocotillo said:


> Pregnancy was virtually the end of any kind of sex life between my wife and myself. That didn't really change for us until the children were grown.
> 
> I wish I could say something more helpful beyond a simple, "Don't let what happened to us happen to you."


I'd say that has less to do with pregnancy and more to do with your wife. I'm 23, almost 24 weeks with twins and on a PIV hiatus due to physical ailments that come along with carrying 2 babies. This is not my first pregnancy by any means and I look forward to our sex life resuming. I'm a mom. Not DEAD. 

Babies/pregnancy do not always equal the end of a passionate love life. Thank GAWD.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Browneyedgurl020610 said:


> Ok update update! I know this thread kind of died, so I just wanted to input some more.
> 
> Ok so I am now 6 1/2 months pregnant. Getting a little bit of a belly but not too big (thank god for not stuffing my face all the time lol) We still have sex occasionally, but now *I'm finding it difficult or uncomfortable to have sex sometimes. *
> *Please tell your ob/midwife about this and see what she advises.*
> ...


Keep us updated on the baby! Mine is almost 6 months and all in all it's been such a great ride!


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

AnnieAsh said:


> It's different for every women. Heck it can be different for every PREGNANCY! And of course, you can WANT the sex but be physically incapable. Don't try to fit yourself into other people's preconceived notions of pregnancy and hormones. Be affectionate and loving with your husband and be willing to meet his needs in other ways.
> 
> 
> I'd say that has less to do with pregnancy and more to do with your wife. I'm 23, almost 24 weeks with twins and on a PIV hiatus due to physical ailments that come along with carrying 2 babies. This is not my first pregnancy by any means and I look forward to our sex life resuming. I'm a mom. Not DEAD.
> ...


Annie ... how you doin'?


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Mrs. John Adams said:


> The only down side was i broke a stitch with the first one so I have this little hole in my labia...


OUCH! Wifey had a tear with #2, she was out of commission for a really long time after. I was afraid of hurting her for quite a while.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

AnnieAsh said:


> I'd say that has less to do with pregnancy and more to do with your wife.


What happened with us is not uncommon, but I think pregnancy was more the start of a downward spiral rather than a cause unto itself.

Although the loss of libido was real enough, both of us made it many times worse in our own ways.


----------



## Browneyedgurl020610 (Apr 18, 2012)

UPDATE UPDATE!!

I had my beautiful baby boy on June 24th of this year weighing a big old whopping 9lbs and 3 oz. 21 1/2 inches. Yes I had him vaginally with the happy epidural and yes he hurt me lol. But I love him and he's so worth it Smile 1 happy momma!

Haven't had my 6 week check-up yet so no sex yet. Poor hubby. Haven't had sex since his birthday in early May (8 months pregnant by the way) So we are both missing it, but I want to make sure I don't rip any stitches (I had a 3rd degree tear) and I want to make sure we use condoms before I decide to go on the mini pill since I am nursing. When/if we decide to have a 2nd child, I want to wait at least 3 years, so I want to make sure I do not get pregnant again since I have heard you are pretty much fertile myrtle right after giving birth. I have had my sister-in-law and a few friends get pregnant pretty quickly after their first child, so sex kind of scares me some lol.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations Browneyed! A little boy! Or rather, a whopping big boy! LOL!

P.S.: You know you can always give your hubby a BJ


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Congratulations on the birth of your son! That's a big boy.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Congrats, don't forget to get some sleep in when you can.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

You have more willpower than I. We waited 2 weeks, but used condoms, as well. I didn't have vaginal deliveries with any of mine, though. All c-section, and not the "cute" little incision, either. I ahve that big scar down my abdomen. I did breastfeed as well. And if anyone says "Oh, you won't get pregnant when you are breastfeeding" they are LYING. We found out we were expecting our yougest when our daughter turned 1, and I breastfed that whole time. 

Congratulations on the birth of your son! Get some rest and don't let ANYONE pressure you to do anything you're not ready for during this recovery period. Congrats, again!


----------

